
Ask HN: What are some of the cool links you've been meaning to look at? - faizshah
I was going through my google keep and I found a million links to cool stuff I saw on HN. What are some you&#x27;ve been saving up?<p>Here&#x27;s a few from me:<p>Perl-like one-liners with Ruby: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learnbyexample&#x2F;Command-line-text-processing&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;ruby_one_liners.md<p>Deep Learning with Pytorch in 60 mins: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pytorch.org&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;beginner&#x2F;deep_learning_60min_blitz.html<p>Financial modeling site &amp; API that shows DCF, WACC and other data for stocks: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;financialmodelingprep.com&#x2F;financial-summary&#x2F;GOOGL
======
tmaly
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24351073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24351073)

there is one on music theory on the main post that I am planning to get back
to when I have more time.

------
Michael_Sieb
Some Product Hunt learnings and insights [https://blog.typestudio.co/product-
hunt-learnings/](https://blog.typestudio.co/product-hunt-learnings/)

------
appie12
[https://www.unifiedinfotech.net/services/web-design-new-
york...](https://www.unifiedinfotech.net/services/web-design-new-york/)

------
BinaryBuddha
[https://www.accesscyber.org](https://www.accesscyber.org)

------
non-entity
Most of my favorited articles

------
appie12
Thanks

